# 12 weeks 3 day scan - boy or girl :) **updated pg 4**



## Abbiewilko

Hello!! 

It's finally my turn for guessing the gender of my baby :)

I am not good as this whole nub/skull theory but let me know your thoughts!

Thank you!:happydance:

https://i39.tinypic.com/15mbwh2.jpg


----------



## lesh07

I think girl. xx


----------



## xSweetTartx

I'm also thinking girl :)


----------



## Abbiewilko

Thank you ladies - 7 weeks til we find out!!

Any more guesses??


----------



## Eleanor ace

Girl :)


----------



## capegirl7

Girl!


----------



## hylokitty321

I think girl as well !

Good luck and wishing u a healthy pregnancy


----------



## Abbiewilko

hylokitty321 said:


> I think girl as well !
> 
> Good luck and wishing u a healthy pregnancy

Thank you!! You too x


----------



## WantaBelly

:pink:


----------



## Elpis_x

:pink:


----------



## Lashes85

Girly xx


----------



## bubbles82

Girl! And due on my birthday too :)


----------



## Abbiewilko

Thank you :happydance:


----------



## Cloe

Uggghhh, this one is hard, but I think :pink:


----------



## 888

Girly!


----------



## Abbiewilko

Thanks all!! 5 weeks and counting til my 20 week scan so will report back then to see if you were all on the ball! Xx


----------



## Sunshine.

I guess boy x


----------



## mummy to 2

Girl


----------



## 6lilpigs

Girl :)


----------



## rachellie19

Yours look really similar to mine and most people guess girl!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 41 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Abbiewilko

rachellie19 said:


> Yours look really similar to mine and most people guess girl!

Yes they do! I will update you once I know :) :)
4 weeks today!! x


----------



## Abbiewilko

Baby's hb was 155 yesterday at 16 week appointment :)


----------



## Blessedbaby

looks like a girl to me also


----------



## Abbiewilko

8 days until I find out :) well unless he/she isn't cooperating! :happydance:


----------



## Bevziibubble

I think a baby girl!


----------



## bluelilly72

I think boy but always wrong lol


----------



## Katt36

Girl :)


----------



## lian_83

:pink: as it could be based on nub


----------



## ChehadiNada

Pink !!


----------



## Abbiewilko

Can't believe we find out tomorrow!!! Thanks for your guesses xx


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for the scan!


----------



## Abbiewilko

Bevziibubble said:


> Good luck for the scan!

Thank you! Quite daunting how quick it has come round!


----------



## Abbiewilko

Can't believe today is the day!! Boy or girl???? Eeeek!


----------



## nic18

girl :pink:


----------



## TwilightAgain

:pink::flower:


----------



## Abbiewilko

Baby Wilko is a....BOY!!!! Xxx


----------



## nic18

yay for team blue :blue:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Katt36

Wow I would have guessed girl!! Congrats on team blue!!


----------



## Abbiewilko

Thank you :happydance:


----------



## Cloe

Yay for team blue!!! We just found out that we are having a little blue bundle as well. :)


----------



## xZoeyx

I was about to guess boy as the nub is sticking right up but just realised you already confirmed boy lol. Congrats


----------



## Ambience

I was just about to guess boy as the head is more flatter than rounder- skull theory. Congratulations xxxxx


----------

